# trailer wire to disable surge brakes when backing?



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Towing a trailer with surge brakes. When the tow vehicle is put in reverse, if trailer and truck wired correctly, one can back the trailer without engaging the surge brake system. Trailer has a 7 pin bargman connector--like the travel trailer connection-- Which pin to the trailer is the "cutoff the surge brake one"? Is is the center pin? Than


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

No msg.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not sure which pin it is, but it comes off the back up lights. You can get a 7 to 5 pin adapter plug to make it simple.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

On my Chevy 2500 HD the back up wire is the center one on the truck harness. It goes to the trailer solenoid switch.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have the same problem with my wakeboard boat trailer. There should be a connection from your reverse lights to one of the pins just like the other guy said. 



I've heard from other places you can use a 9volt battery to override it. Not sure how but I'll look and see if i can find the link again.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

7 to 5 won't help unless I can get the correct pin on the 7 pin wired. I can find the back up lite signal but which one do I hook too on the existing 7 pin on the truck? That is, what pin on the truck should I make hot with back up light signal?


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I think Pin 7 would be the back up light

http://www.chuckschevytruckpages.com/trailerlights.html


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

SOS--7 pin is the center one. I will try to probe the trailer and see what pin goes to the surge brake controller--thought some one might know and save me the hassle. They must be the same on most surge brake trailers.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I posted the picture, but it vanished. Yes they are or should be standard. I have sold several of the 7-5 adapters. I may even have one at the shop.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Got it to open on web site. But that doesn't tell me what pin on the trailer bargman type connection goes to the surge controller.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Trailer receptacle is 7 pin. 7 to 5 won't help.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I gotcha now. Don't usually see 7 pin plugs on boat trailers. Waste of money when you can get by with the 4 or 5 pin flat plug. Much cheaper. Especially with the corrosion we have to deal with.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just put your foot on the brake lightly while backing up... That way it triggers it, to take the brakes off in reverse..I've seen ppl do this before and it works..


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

If I can't sort it out I'll try the brake trick. I have two trailers with surge brakes and the newer one does have the 5 pin connection. The older one has the seven pin. I have the 7 to 5 pin to use when I get the truck right. As an aside both trailers and boats will be for sale shortly. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.etrailer.com/faq-wiring.aspx


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

If you put a piece of 2x4 between the ram and ram frame/trailerframeso that when you back-up the ram will not be depressed in (pushed back) then thebrakes won't lock. It is a temp fix until you can get it wired correctly. The 2x4 is a ******* over-ride tool. LOL....BBob


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks BBob--that will work until I get it sorted out or sold.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Cant you just tighten the bolt on the trailer neck? It'll stop it from going backwards and applying the brake.

Skip


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

If your boat trailer came factory wired with a 7 way then the center pin on the plug is going to be for backup lights to trigger your brake lock out cylinoid. if that 7 way was put on after the fact then as long as it was wired correctly then it will still be the center but if it wasnt who knows what pin it was hooked to. If i was home i would be more then happy to look at it with you and double check. wired trucks and trailers for a few years...7 way connectors are all standard not like the old 6 ways that there were 2 different standard ways to wire.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Flounderassassin thanks, I will concentrate on the center pin connections. Truck outlet is plugged into the wiring harness, so may have to track down the backup lite source and pigtail off it to activate the center pin.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> You can get a 7 to 5 pin adapter plug to make it simple.




I hate that setup. Your just inducing another plug connection and another place for something to go wrong.







> Don't usually see 7 pin plugs on boat trailers. Waste of money when you can get by with the 4 or 5 pin flat plug. Much cheaper. Especially with the corrosion we have to deal with.




I say BS. You will find 7pin connectors on "MY" trailer's that had 4pin connectors. That is the way I rewire them so I don't have to fool with adapters and get a good tight fit into the 7 pin round female on the truck.



It's just one of those little things that makes life easier down the road, every time I plug the trailer light in and disconnect them. No having to go get and plug the adapter in.



I have a triaxle trailer here right now. I can't move it due to a stupid 5 pin connector.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fighterpilot (1/3/2010)*Flounderassassin thanks, I will concentrate on the center pin connections. Truck outlet is plugged into the wiring harness, so may have to track down the backup lite source and pigtail off it to activate the center pin.


PM Sent


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

to wrap this one up, I dismantled the backup beeper and used that as a power source. Spliced to the orange wire, thinking it was center post, wrong, finally located the center post wire and spliced to that. I'll take a 2 x 4 with me when I go to put it in the water just in case. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

Just wondering what are you pulling the trailer with, Ford, chevy, dodge, 1500,2500 

BA


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I was pulling it with a 2000 F250 Super duty, 4WD truck with 10000 lb hitch system. Since I am selling the boat and trailer I decided to see what the market had to offer in an F150. I liked what I saw so put my truck up for sale. Sold it the next day--must have been too cheap. I replaced with a F150 extra cab 2wd, previously owned by the county. I can call on my son-in-law for his GMC Crew Cab 4wd to get the boat in and out of the water for demo purposes.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Found out today there is a relay in the under the hood fuse panel that just needs a fuse to activate the trailer backup system. Oh, well, maybe it will help the next guy.


----------

